# B&C and AE SPEAKER 7:1 Passive System



## runitca (Jun 14, 2012)

I guess I am past the point of no return. I wanted to try a Passive B&C theater system as my 1st DIY build I placed an order with AE about 4 months ago and my 6 TD12S showed up just before Christmas just when I was starting to come to my sences and going to order some active Catalyst from Seaton to match up with my Submersive's. The idea was to build a Passive system like the JTR but starting with a better speaker. Here is a picture of my prototype


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't see a picture.

What midrange are you going to use exactly?


----------



## runitca (Jun 14, 2012)

I am using the 8CXN51-8 with a Solen Crossover for the LRC and the 8cX21 with the B&C XO-1 crossover for the rear.


----------



## runitca (Jun 14, 2012)

I couldn't get the picture upload to work for me, not sure what I am doing wrong but here is a copy of the LRC crossover design.


PB390 3.9 mfd 400v 18x33 France 3.38 EACH 3.38
PA8200 82 mfd 250v 46x60 France 26.66 EACH 26.66
PA560 5.6 mfd 250v 19x30 France 3.63 EACH 3.63
PA12000 120 mfd 250v 53x65 France 44.24 EACH 44.24
S181.0 1.0 mH 1.0 14x29x57 Canada 8.60 EACH 8.60
S186.8 6.8 mH 1.0 22x45x89 Canada 20.99 EACH 20.99
L16.56 .56 mH 1.2 14x29x57 Canada 12.47 EACH 12.47
S143.3 3.3 mH 1.6 25x51x102 Canada 36.88 EACH 36.88
MO1000J3R6 3.6 Ohms 10 W Taiwan 0.74 EACH 0.74
MO1000J10R 10 Ohms 10 W Taiwan 0.68 EACH 0.68
MO1000J6R2 6.2 Ohms 10 W Taiwan 0.74 EACH 0.74
PA3900 39 mfd 250v 36x48 France 16.49 EACH 16.49
MO1000J3R3 3.3 Ohms 10 W Taiwan 0.74 EACH 0.74
PA2200 22 mfd 250v 29x43 France 9.80 EACH 9.80
PCB-LP PCB Low Pass 6/12db Canada 23.96 EACH 23.96
PCB-2WAY PCB 2Way Xover 6/12db Canada 23.96 EACH 23.96
322GDS Crossover Term. Canada 2.00 EACH 12.00

Total cost to the crossover is $330 shipped.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

How did you come up with that crossover design?

And just curious, why did you chose the 8CXN51-8 over the 8CXT and other designs? I have a AE TD12S WCW LCR setup w/a 8CXT -- but it's active setup (Emotiva amps, MiniDSP). I'm sure that you can do it with passive --- but you definitely have some challenges cut out for you! Good luck!!  

Look forward to seeing pictures and more as you make progress. Hopefully I can add some shred of wisdom since I've been through some of what you'll go through.

In terms of simplicity and elegance, nothing beats the Catalyst... but I wanted a good challenge (and found it). I have a pair of Sub HP's too, excellent subs.


----------



## runitca (Jun 14, 2012)

I got to work, Here are rough work for the 1st passive box


----------



## runitca (Jun 14, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> How did you come up with that crossover design?
> 
> And just curious, why did you chose the 8CXN51-8 over the 8CXT and other designs? I have a AE TD12S WCW LCR setup w/a 8CXT -- but it's active setup (Emotiva amps, MiniDSP). I'm sure that you can do it with passive --- but you definitely have some challenges cut out for you! Good luck!!
> 
> ...


To be honest I ordered the wrong driver so I just decided to go with it as I have NO IDEA what I am doing..lol...:dontknow:


----------



## runitca (Jun 14, 2012)

Getting closer


----------



## runitca (Jun 14, 2012)

1st listen with a passive crossover


----------



## runitca (Jun 14, 2012)

and another


----------



## runitca (Jun 14, 2012)

B&C Crossover $30.00 CDN < I thought I would play just to see how it sounded


----------



## runitca (Jun 14, 2012)

LCR crossover from Solen


----------



## runitca (Jun 14, 2012)

Duratex- 3 coats and I still have 1/2 a tub. coverage is great.


----------



## runitca (Jun 14, 2012)

1st coat


----------



## runitca (Jun 14, 2012)

Active set up: Parasound and a 2496


----------



## runitca (Jun 14, 2012)

So that should bring me up to Sunday. :0)


----------

